# Gary Ott - TOm Fiction



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone have a link for TOM's stories. Jerry D Young had them but his domain has Vanished. TOM passed away last year sometime.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You used to be able to read them at TimeBomb 2000 - Member Stories. You can check that out.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Jerry says his site will be back. Right now there are technical difficulties. The stories were on a website called ??? something about a squirrel???


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It was the frugal squirrel website but I don't think you can access them there any more??


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

hiwall said:


> It was the frugal squirrel website but I don't think you can access them there any more??


The rabid raccoons removed their fiction section some years ago.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

hiwall said:


> You used to be able to read them at TimeBomb 2000 - Member Stories. You can check that out.


Will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Jerry says his site will be back. Right now there are technical difficulties. The stories were on a website called ??? something about a squirrel???


Will check back with him periodically. Thanks


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you tried an internet search? I get pages for Gary Ott fiction. Give it a try

Edit: Found what I was looking for! I had this bookmark way back when but lost it due to machines crashing and changing internet services.
Via the WayBack Machine I found the archives for frugal squirrels fiction section along with a bunch of other things. I can NOT guarantee the stories are finished.

http://web.archive.org/web/20071127092738/http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi


----------

